# Lumapower M3 Transformer



## ernsanada (Mar 16, 2007)

I just got the Lumapower M3. Shipping to So Cal 4 days.

Machining is excellent.

Type III Anodize has no flaws.

Beam tint is very white.

CR123







1AA






2AA
























































Size comparsion's.

Left to right, Lumapower M3, Fenix L1D CE, Jet Beam MKIIX, Fenix L1P, Lumapower SSC-P4 F1, Jet Beam C-LE






Left to right, Lumapower M3, Fenix L1D CE, Jet Beam MKIIX, Lumapower SSC-P4 F1, Jet Beam C-LE






Lumapower M3 @ 75"






Fenix L1D CE @ 75"






Jet Beam MKIIX @ 75"






Lumapower SSC-P4 F1 @ 75"






Jet Beam C-LE @ 75"






Lumapower M3 @ 75" Stepped down exposure.






Fenix L1D CE @ 75" Stepped down exposure.






Jet Beam MKIIX @ 75" Stepped down exposure.






Lumapower SSC-P4 F1 @ 75" Stepped down exposure.






Jet Beam C-LE @ 75" Stepped down exposure.


----------



## ernsanada (Mar 16, 2007)

Used freshly charged Duracell 2650mAh Rechargeable Batteries for beam shots. (All lights)


----------



## gunga (Mar 16, 2007)

More feedback please!

What do you think of the UI? How about the levels with various cells?

I love the way Lumapower has set up the tubes with built in contacts. Yes, it makes the light bigger, but construction looks superb. Can't wait to get mine...


----------



## coppertrail (Mar 16, 2007)

It looks like a very nice light, mine should be here Mon. or Tues . . .


----------



## ernsanada (Mar 16, 2007)

gunga said:


> More feedback please!
> 
> What do you think of the UI? How about the levels with various cells?
> 
> I love the way Lumapower has set up the tubes with built in contacts. Yes, it makes the light bigger, but construction looks superb. Can't wait to get mine...



I just got the M3. I haven't had much time with the light. It's still sunny outside but lucky I can take beam shots in my bedroom.


----------



## qip (Mar 16, 2007)

now thats an edc collection  now does everyone in your household know that those 6 tiny little lights are all together around $300 whats their reaction :laughing:


----------



## ernsanada (Mar 16, 2007)

qip said:


> now thats an edc collection  now does everyone in your household know that those 6 tiny little lights are all together around $300 whats their reaction :laughing:



Wow! I never paid attention to the costs. You should see how many more lights I have........My pocketbook say's OUCH!!!!!!!





I am single so I only answer to my bank account.


----------



## ernsanada (Mar 16, 2007)

Size comparsion,

Left, LM303. Right, M3


----------



## ernsanada (Mar 16, 2007)

My Lumapower Family


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 16, 2007)

Sweet collection dude !!

The M3 seems to be a great light ..... but I think I'm gonna pass as its WAY too big !!


----------



## ernsanada (Mar 16, 2007)

GID O-Ring, Lens






GID, Rear Switch Rubber Cover


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Mar 16, 2007)

ernsanada said:


> Wow! I never paid attention to the costs. You should see how many more lights I have........My pocketbook say's OUCH!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ersanada,

I have also noticed that you have one hell of a collection! It seems that everytime a new light comes out you are doing a review of it. :laughing: 

Anyways I really like the M3, but it does seem rather large for a 1AA or 2AA light. Why is that? Is the reflector really deep or something?


----------



## gunga (Mar 16, 2007)

Note how all the battery tubes seem to have a built in contact. I suspect that would add some extra length (say 0.5 - 1 cm).

Perhaps the switching module?


----------



## ernsanada (Mar 16, 2007)

Size comparasion.

Left, M3. Right, LM303






Top. LM303. Bottom, M3






The M3 is longer because of the reflector and Cree module.






The reflector is housed in the "smooth section". The Cree module is the "knurled section"






The reflector and the Cree module is located in this section.


----------



## Ty_Bower (Mar 16, 2007)

So, the head electronics are completely epoxy potted? I wonder why...

They give you two complete tailcap / switch assemblies? That's nice. I assumed the two stage reverse clicky / single stage tactical switch came as guts only, and they shared the same tailcap.

I'm eager to see the low mode in action. I use my light often when I wake up in the middle of the night. Even 10 lumens is too much - it'll make your night eyes hurt. Is the PWM noticeable on low? I can't stand flicker. Sixty Hz refresh on a 17" monitor makes me nauseous.


----------



## ernsanada (Mar 16, 2007)

This shows how the batteries make contact on the Cree module.

Left, M3. Right, LM303






Top. M3. Right, LM303


----------



## ernsanada (Mar 16, 2007)

2 different switch assemblies.

Left, Momentary on, twist on and off. Right, Reverse clickie, 2 positon switch.






Now it's very easy to swap out which switch you want to use.


----------



## ernsanada (Mar 16, 2007)

Ty_Bower said:


> So, the head electronics are completely epoxy potted? I wonder why...
> 
> They give you two complete tailcap / switch assemblies? That's nice. I assumed the two stage reverse clicky / single stage tactical switch came as guts only, and they shared the same tailcap.
> 
> I'm eager to see the low mode in action. I use my light often when I wake up in the middle of the night. Even 10 lumens is too much - it'll make your night eyes hurt. Is the PWM noticeable on low? I can't stand flicker. Sixty Hz refresh on a 17" monitor makes me nauseous.



I don't notice any flickering on low.


----------



## Pumaman (Mar 16, 2007)

Just want to thank you for all your great reviews and pics. I have started to depend on your posts for the first look on many lights.

what is your opinion on the focus feature?

I like it but the size is an issue.


----------



## ernsanada (Mar 16, 2007)

Pumaman said:


> Just want to thank you for all your great reviews and pics. I have started to depend on your posts for the first look on many lights.
> 
> what is your opinion on the focus feature?
> 
> I like it but the size is an issue.



Thanks for reminding me I forgot about that feature.


----------



## ernsanada (Mar 16, 2007)

Pumaman said:


> Just want to thank you for all your great reviews and pics. I have started to depend on your posts for the first look on many lights.
> 
> what is your opinion on the focus feature?
> 
> I like it but the size is an issue.



The more you turn out the bezel the looser it gets. To really notice a difference in the corona the bezel has to be turned out about 1 1/2 turns. The bezel is really loose and looses it waterproofness.


----------



## ernsanada (Mar 16, 2007)

ernsanada said:


> Size comparasion.
> 
> Left, M3. Right, LM303
> 
> ...



It's also longer for the focusing feature. Thanks for reminding me Pumaman.


----------



## gunga (Mar 16, 2007)

Wow! Interesting.

So, 2 siwtch assemblies (nice!), but reletively useless focusing feature (ugh!), many battery options, but kinda big.

Thanks so much for the info Ernsanada!


----------



## T4R06 (Mar 16, 2007)

@ern
can you put beside L1D? and also if you have L2D as well
lets see the comparison on size AA and 2AA


----------



## gunga (Mar 16, 2007)

Look at frist post for L1D size comparo...


----------



## T4R06 (Mar 16, 2007)

oh yeah.. i didnt notice
its huge man


----------



## ernsanada (Mar 16, 2007)

Left to right, Lumapower M3, Fenix L2P, Fenix L2T






Left to right, Lumapower M3, Fenix L1D CE, Fenix L1P


----------



## ernsanada (Mar 16, 2007)

T4R06 said:


> @ern
> can you put beside L1D? and also if you have L2D as well
> lets see the comparison on size AA and 2AA



Sorry I don't have no L2D.


----------



## T4R06 (Mar 16, 2007)

@ern - thanks for your speedy reply.


----------



## brightnorm (Mar 17, 2007)

Beautiful collection! Which is the furthest thrower, and which is next best?

Brightnorm



ernsanada said:


> My Lumapower Family


----------



## LITEmania (Mar 17, 2007)

ernsanada

Nice pics,  Thanks.

warren,


----------



## rookie (Mar 17, 2007)

Another great review! Thanx for all your time and efforts. :bow:


----------



## lumapower (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Ernest,

Thank you very much for nice photos and review. Great job. 

Best rgds.

Ricky - Lumapower Team


----------



## bhds (Mar 17, 2007)

Nice picts ernsanada! 
I'm a little confused as how the 2 position clicky and the low < - > hi positions on the body work.

thanks.


----------



## ernsanada (Mar 17, 2007)

brightnorm said:


> Beautiful collection! Which is the furthest thrower, and which is next best?
> 
> Brightnorm



D-Mini throws the best.

M1 second best with Cree Module.

Both with shiny reflector.


----------



## ernsanada (Mar 17, 2007)

bhds said:


> Nice picts ernsanada!
> I'm a little confused as how the 2 position clicky and the low < - > hi positions on the body work.
> 
> thanks.



Click once for low. Click again for high. You can adjust the bezel to turn the light to medium or back to high. Turning the bezel gets the light into medium.


----------



## flashy bazook (Mar 17, 2007)

to add that I had no problems even with reading on the low setting, no flicker that I could detect. Also tried the "move your arm with the light in it on low against the ceiling" test and still couldn't see any flicker.


the PMW doesn't seem to be an issue, and let's not forget it's pretty good to have for runtime purposes!


----------



## europium (Mar 17, 2007)

Could you see if there is any significant difference in the output brightness on high when using a CR123 (or 2xAA) versus using just a single AA? :thinking:

The reason I ask is that in this post:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1894473 

the manufacturer gives a table showing the current levels for different input voltages, and it appears that there would not be much difference between power consumed at 1.4v (approx. = 1.386w) and power consumed at 3v (= 1.47w). The big advantage, for me, of using the CR123 and 2xAA bodies would be not the size of the package, but the greater output at the higher voltages. If the power consumed remains roughly constant at 1.4w with all the different voltage inputs from 1.4v through 3.8v (see table at link above), then all that will really change is the runtime. This would seem, to me at least, to negate the advantage of the extra battery input options.  There would be no real need for a CR123 tube or a 2xAA tube since I could get the same result by carrying the light with just the 1xAA tube and an extra AA battery.

The beamshots of the M3 with 1xAA versus the M3 with 2xAA in this post...

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1904550 

although not side-by-side, still seem to indicate what I have speculated: that there is no real increase in brightness with the extra voltage.


----------



## Ty_Bower (Mar 17, 2007)

europium said:


> ...it appears that there would not be much difference between power consumed at 1.4v (approx. = 1.386w) and power consumed at 3v (= 1.47w).
> 
> There would be no real need for a CR123 tube or a 2xAA tube since I could get the same result by carrying the light with just the 1xAA tube and an extra AA battery.


That was my take on the specs, but I don't (yet) actually have the light. I believe this light was not designed with absolute maximum output in mind. Compared to many other AA capable Cree lights on the market, the M3 seems unique with its relatively low minimum setting. Perhaps a side effect of that driver circuit is that it can not drive the Cree as hard when it is "wide open".

As you noted, if runtime is a concern you could just carry a spare AA cell, and run on the 1xAA battery tube. But, where are you going to store the spare cell? It's easier to keep it in the light itself. Some people may also find it easier to handle a six inch long light. The 2xAA body option would be desirable to those people. For those who prefer a shorter body, the 1xCR123A body saves you two-thirds of an inch over the 1xAA body.

Yes, it does appear the M3 sacrifices maximum output. But, it does offer a tactical tailswitch and an OP reflector. I guess you can't get it all in one light.


----------



## randyo (Mar 18, 2007)

Mine arrived Thursday and I'm having some fun playing with it. A couple of things to note:

1. Low setting is very low. Those of you who hate bright low settings will love this one. BUT - only with "regular" AA batteries. With a Li-ion battery, the low level is much higher.

2. It comes with no instructions. Those of you who are mechanically challenged or tend to botch things up until you get the hang of something should know that the built-in battery contact (black plastic disc with the battery contact in the middle) must be removed if you are running a 3.7V Li-Ion battery. It screws out. 

3. It is very well built and the anodizing looks excellent on mine as well.

4. It is longer and "heftier" than most other AA or 2AA lights. However, this is not a bad thing. It was obviously not designed to be a keychain light. It's definitely a pouch light, tool or glove-box light, or maybe a coat pocket light. It fits very nicely in my hand and has just the right amount of "heft". 

5. The supplied belt pouch has a secondary smaller pocket that is sized perfectly for carrying an extra battery.

6. The 2-stage clickie is nice! But - the momentary switch is very difficult to engage. You'd better have a strong thumb.


----------



## Kilovolt (Mar 18, 2007)

europium said:


> Could you see if there is any significant difference in the output brightness on high when using a CR123 (or 2xAA) versus using just a single AA? :thinking:


I've had my M3 for just two days and I've played with the different bodies for some time yesterday night. It is very difficult to notice the difference (if any) in total output between the various setups. 
As a matter of fact looking at the current draws it is true that there might be no practical variation. Of course runtimes are another story.


----------



## gunga (Mar 18, 2007)

Oh, so this is not like the Fenix at all. Or actually, its is like the Fenix on normal mode. Turbo mode just seems to let it all hang loose, while normal mode is similar brightness for all power sources (up to 3 V) with differing run times.

Anyone know runtimes on High/med/low? How about 1 AA vs CR123?


Well, guess that info will come out in the next week or so...


----------



## Kilovolt (Mar 18, 2007)

Gunga,

here you find the first available data. I have no doubt too that much much more will come very very shortly






https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/156860


----------



## gunga (Mar 18, 2007)

THanks Kilovolt. I saw that thread. Only info on high for now...

Okay, I'm addicted, how does one cure flashaholism?


----------



## Kilovolt (Mar 18, 2007)

gunga said:


> THanks Kilovolt.
> Okay, I'm addicted, how does one cure flashaholism?


It's not difficult at all: you just need a lot of money and spend, spend, spend.....


----------



## gunga (Mar 18, 2007)

No man, I can't do this.

I like iPods, I mountain bike, I play hockey, all costly hobbies, I can't do this!

Need more money...


----------



## flashy bazook (Mar 18, 2007)

last night I got to use a bit more the 1xCR123A tube (with SF primaries), including outside - so far I got to use the M3 mainly on NiMH's AA's inside.

I was kind of surprised at how much light I got on hi, I also thought that huge output is not what Lumapower had in mind when designing this light.

(I thought mainly versatility, being able to eat up almost all kinds of batteries with 3 useful output modes)

but actually on 1xCR123A I was getting a pretty powerful light beam, lighting the tops of trees 30-40 feet away no problem. (now I'm annoyed I didn't do a straight away comparison with the M1!)

I am looking forward to compiling the runtime/output info on M3 (and on the LxD CE's) into my main database/spreadsheet, but with so many modes/tubes I'll need several lines just for one of these!

maybe I need one sheet for just EACH of these lights!


----------



## lumapower (Mar 18, 2007)

*M3-Transformer Runtime (123A and 16340) Hi-Out 19-Mar-2007







Best rgds.*

*Ricky - Lumapower Team*


----------



## ernsanada (Mar 19, 2007)

These beamshots done with the 1AA configuration.

Lumapower Transformer @ 77" (Nimh Rechargeable Battery)






Lumapower Transformer @ 77" (Protected 14500)






Lumapower Transformer @ 77" (Nimh Rechargeable Battery) Stepped down exposure.






Lumapower Transformer @ 77" (Protected 14500) Stepped down exposure.


----------



## LITEmania (Mar 19, 2007)

ersnada :

can you make just a side by side beamshot of

D-mini Smooth reflector (w/ 3.7V R123) vs. M3 (w/ 14500)

TIA

warren,


----------



## ernsanada (Mar 19, 2007)

Left, D-Mini (Smooth Reflector, Protected RCR123). Right, Lumapower M3 Transformer (Protected 14500) @ 86"






Left, D-Mini (Smooth Reflector, Protected RCR123). Right, Lumapower M3 Transformer (Protected 14500) @ 86" Stepped down exposure.


----------



## LITEmania (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks bunch !!

warren,


----------



## jsr (Mar 23, 2007)

I really like the UI and jam-packed features of the M3, but it's much larger than I prefer for a 1x123A or 1xAA light. I actually pocket my single cell lights. Still a nice light, but probably just not for me.

I'd love to see chevro or someone else do an output test on it to compare to other lights such as the L1D-CE and Jet1 MKIIx.


----------



## ernsanada (Apr 23, 2007)

I just got the M3 Turbo Head!


----------



## ernsanada (Apr 23, 2007)

M3 using one freshly charged Nimh Energizer AA Rechargeable 2300mAh battery

M3 Turbo Head (SMO) @ 77"






M3 Turbo Head (OP) @ 77"






M3 Stock Head (OP) @ 77"






M3 Turbo Head (SMO) @ 77" Stepped down exposure.






M3 Turbo Head (OP) @ 77" Stepped down exposure.






M3 Stock Head (OP) @ 77" Stepped down exposure.


----------



## ernsanada (Apr 24, 2007)

M3 Turbo Head CR123






M3 Turbo Head 1AA






M3 Turbo Head 2AA


----------



## woodrow (May 7, 2007)

ernsanada: Thanks for the great review and the great pics. Thanks for showing the turbo head and all the beamshots. I have always been a huge fan of all lights that run on Lithium AA's. Now with the turbo head it looks like I can have the beam of the D-mini with longer than 30 min of runtime. Thanks. Batteryjunction will have my order tomorrow. The MRV will have to wait for a while

Has anyone done a runtime / output graph with 2 lithium AA's? I have not been able to find one, but would gladly pay for the batts if someone would be willing to do one.


----------



## ernsanada (Nov 11, 2007)

These are beam shots of the Lumapower D-Mini RCR123 SMO vs the Lumapower M3 RCR123 SMO.

Both lights are using the SMO Reflector. I had only one SMO Reflector so I had to exchange the Reflector during the beams shots and lux readings.

These are the lux readings I got. I am using a Meterman LM631 Light Meter measured at 1 meter. I waited 2 minutes before taking the readings. I am using AW's Protected RCR123's which were fully charged.






Lumapower D-Mini RCR123 SMO - 6000 lux @ 1 meter

Lumapower M3 RCR123 SMO - 4500 lux @ 1 meter

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Left, Lumapower D-Mini RCR123 SMO. Right, Lumapower M3 RCR123 SMO






Left, Lumapower D-Mini RCR123 SMO. Right, Lumapower M3 RCR123 SMO






Lumapower D-Mini RCR123 SMO 






Lumapower M3 RCR123 SMO @ 85"






Lumapower D-Mini RCR123 SMO @ 85" Stepped down exposure.






Lumapower M3 RCR123 SMO @ 85" Stepped down exposure.


----------



## liquidinfo (Nov 12, 2007)

hey man,

thanks for these pics. looks like the m3 with the turbo head doesn't quite match the power of the dmini D, but then again, the versatility of the m3 pretty much makes up for it. I wonder if they'll make a Q5 drop-in for the M3 . . .

of course it'd be nice to upgrade the engine on the m3 to be more like that of the dmini D . . . epsilon anyone?

and type III HA in black would be nice . . . hmmmmm

LOL when I think of something else I'll come back . . . Ricky, are you reading???


----------



## Curious_character (Nov 18, 2007)

liquidinfo said:


> hey man,
> 
> thanks for these pics. looks like the m3 with the turbo head doesn't quite match the power of the dmini D, but then again, the versatility of the m3 pretty much makes up for it. I wonder if they'll make a Q5 drop-in for the M3 . . .


Assuming you're looking for throw, there's quite a difference. Comparing my D-Mini with smooth reflector to an M3 with turbo head and smooth reflector, both with Li-Ion RCR123 cell, the D-Mini puts out a little greater than 50% more candlepower (lux at one meter) in its main beam. That means that the D-Mini will light things up at 122 feet as brightly as the M3 will at 100.

I haven't found anything as small as the D-Mini or any other light that uses a single CR-123A size cell that touches it. The M3 is a neat light for several reasons, but extraordinary throw isn't one of them.

c_c


----------



## liquidinfo (Nov 19, 2007)

Interesting, I was under the impression that the turbohead on the M3 would give D-mini comparable performance. If the D-mini is that much better in the throw department with the same head, do you think it's because they might have different LED bins? All I can gather for both lights is that they're XR-E's, unless you get the D-Mini SE with the Q5. Or maybe it's the digital light engine on the D-mini?

The new D-mini is super tempting with the latest bin (Q5) and great UI. I'm looking for an EDC though, so the design of the head is a turnoff. If they could just throw one of the newer bins into the M3, maybe make it a digital with a memory mode, I'd be all over it. But for now I'll just stick to my new M1 Q5 in Pure Black.

In the meanwhile, I'm CLOSELY eyeing the new Nitecore . . .


----------



## Steve L (Nov 19, 2007)

The D-mini is driven harder. More current to the LED(~550ma). Here are the lux numbers taken from Lumapower at 1m using smooth reflectors: M3 with Turbo force head-5100 lux, D-mini-7700 lux.


----------



## Curious_character (Nov 21, 2007)

Here are my measurements:







These runs were all made using an AW RCR-123 cell.

I don't know the bins of the LEDs originally in the lights, but both were pretty early versions so likely had P4. I put the Q5s in. The M3-Q5 puts out about 75% of the total light (lumens) that the D-Mini-Q5 does.

So far I haven't seen anything using a single CR-123A size cell that touches the D-Mini for throw.

c_c


----------



## MarNav1 (Nov 21, 2007)

Both nice lights IMO. D-mini w 2 stage and 18650 is a great combo!


----------



## gravityz (Dec 5, 2007)

can anybody explain how this light works

i thought it had like one or 2 setting which can be preset at any level

somehow nobody explains this(not on lumapower.com either)

is it like the nitecore defender?


----------



## Kilovolt (Dec 5, 2007)

It is really very simple: the head has two positions, high when tight and low when loose by a quarter of a turn. Levels are pre-set in the factory. Then you have the switch in the tailcap with two types supplied, a reverse clickie for on-off or a "tactical switch"; the latter is a push button that gives you a momentary on, if you want a constant on you just tighten the tailcap.

If I wasn't clear enough please ask.


----------



## gravityz (Dec 5, 2007)

Kilovolt said:


> It is really very simple: the head has two positions, high when tight and low when loose by a quarter of a turn. Then you have the switch in the tailcap with two types supplied, a reverse clickie for on-off or a "tactical switch"; the latter is a push button that gives you a momentary on, if you want a constant on you just tighten the tailcap.
> 
> If I wasn't clear enough please ask.


 
ok that part is clear but can you set those levels to a user adjustable level

eg
turn tight HIGH
turn a quarter USER DEFINABLE preset like the nitecore
i thought this was one of the advantages of the lumaspower lights


----------



## Curious_character (Dec 5, 2007)

gravtyz said:


> can anybody explain how this light works
> 
> i thought it had like one or 2 setting which can be preset at any level
> 
> ...


It has three factory set levels which you can't change. The plots I posted were for the highest level. Calling the levels 1 (lowest), 2, and 3 (highest), the switch gives you 1 - 2 - off. Twist the body a bit and it replaces the level 2 with level 3 so you get 1 - 3 - off with the switch. You can switch between 2 and 3 by twisting the body either when it's on or off.

c_c


----------



## gravityz (Dec 5, 2007)

Curious_character said:


> It has three factory set levels which you can't change. The plots I posted were for the highest level. Calling the levels 1 (lowest), 2, and 3 (highest), the switch gives you 1 - 2 - off. Twist the body a bit and it replaces the level 2 with level 3 so you get 1 - 3 - off with the switch. You can switch between 2 and 3 by twisting the body either when it's on or off.
> 
> c_c


 

ok 

so it is low,middle, off
when you tighten the head it is Low, High, off

does it have memory or does it always start at low


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Dec 5, 2007)

I really hope they release an updated driver for the M3. Its a great light, toss in a newer bin cree, a forward clickie, and maybe their Epsilon circutiry and it should be way nice.


----------



## half-watt (Dec 5, 2007)

gravtyz said:


> ok
> 
> so it is low,middle, off
> when you tighten the head it is Low, High, off
> ...




starts in low.


----------



## pipspeak (Dec 6, 2007)

Curious_character said:


> I don't know the bins of the LEDs originally in the lights, but both were pretty early versions so likely had P4. I put the Q5s in. The M3-Q5 puts out about 75% of the total light (lumens) that the D-Mini-Q5 does.


 
Thanks for the figures. Can you recommend a source for a Q5 replacement emitter for the M3? I have an M3 on the way and would love to have an output boost to give the turbohead a bit more turbo. Is it a simple drop-in replacement easy enough for a modding noob to do?!


----------



## Curious_character (Dec 6, 2007)

pipspeak said:


> Thanks for the figures. Can you recommend a source for a Q5 replacement emitter for the M3? I have an M3 on the way and would love to have an output boost to give the turbohead a bit more turbo. Is it a simple drop-in replacement easy enough for a modding noob to do?!


I got some from a group buy which is now closed, and some from DX. Both DX and KaiDomain sell them. The mod requires quite a bit more than a drop-in replacement, and I wouldn't recommend it for a "modding noob". You have to remove the mini-star and either unsolder the existing emitter and solder on a new one, or get an emitter already mounted on a star and cut down the star to the right size. When I tried cutting down a star with a Dremel cut-off wheel, it very quickly got so hot the emitter solder melted and the emitter fell off. So I had to solder one on anyway.

c_c


----------



## pipspeak (Dec 6, 2007)

OK, so I guess I won't be doing that then! Thanks.


----------

